# Shellcrackers - first attempt of the year



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Old buddy Codwrinkle and I set off at the crack of noon to see if all these buttercups blooming really did mean the shellcrackers are bedding. Well, kinda sorta.

I got the feeling ol' Cod was just humoring me today, or maybe he just wanted out of the house, 'cause he didn't seem too excited today. He even agreed to go in MY boat for a change, or maybe he didn't want all that worm dirt in his boat.

We made a few quick stops for late crappie, and at our fourth stop, we caught two. One was a nice 13" but it was skinny and we figured they were played out for this season, so I zoomed around some shallows and spotted what appeared to be a couple of shellcracker beds. The first place was a bust, but the second one paid off with maybe 15-18 bream, a mix of 'crackers and bluegills. Cod had a big time with his 10ft crappie pole, and caught 3 studs that were near a pound apiece. He told me later that he had never actually targeted shellcrackers before, so he had fun.

At the ramp, he insisted on driving my boat onto the trailer. All went well until he tried to get out of the boat. My center console is waaay off the ground when it's on the trailer, and I said, "How are we gonna get your fat ass out of the boat?"

For once, he didn't have an answer. I'm five years younger than him, and I play hell getting out sometimes. I told him to think about it while I walked our trash to the garbage can nearby. I hear grunting behind me and turn to see his 73 year old ass hanging by one foot and one arm off the bow of the boat, a good five feet off the ground! I dropped the trash and dashed to catch him, and made it just in time! I grabbed him around the waist and he turned loose as I got there.

Landed on his feet. This will be funny next week, but I assure you it was dead serious today.

"You ok, you crazy old bastard?"

"I think I busted my ball bag."

"Well, when you can move again, get your old ass in the truck."


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

:laughing::stuart::no:
Nice catch and I think maybe the last time he trailers your boat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya'll tickle the chit out of me ! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I am glad that no animals were injured in the making of this adventure!!

I know how Cod felt. I bought a ladder that attaches to my trailer that is pretty sweet. On those rare occasions when I don't miss the rubber bumper up front or the trailer completely, I look pretty cool just walking down the steps to the ground.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

OHenry said:


> :laughing::stuart::no:
> Nice catch and I think maybe the last time he trailers your boat.


I'm guessing you're right, but knowing Cod, he's figuring out something to build to make getting out easier. I've got an old step ladder that no one in their right mind would want to steal. Maybe throw that in the back of the truck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I played heck getting pop in the boat....Almost bought that guys kids sliding board in the for sale section


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

some pretty fish there, good job.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally got the fish cleaned. Final tally: 1 bass, 2 crappie, 23 bream.

And Codwrinkle is still alive. Been eating Advil.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Finally got the fish cleaned. Final tally: 1 bass, 2 crappie, 23 bream.
> 
> 
> 
> And Codwrinkle is still alive. Been eating Advil.




How's his ball bag?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good day!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> How's his ball bag?


I'm guessing that's what the Advil is for.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Number one... Very nice mess of fish!! Number 2 being an old guy trapped in a younger-feeling mans body, I identify with Cod, number 3 you broach a point that is huge, after a great day of fishing, we are often preoccupied with a myriad of thoughts; but the fact is , trailering and untrailering a boat is dangerous! The last several times, doing this by myself, I have had some serious near-misses. One suggestion I have is; use teamwork. Another is slow down, even if there are others on the ramp. Speed ,and carelessness, kills. So glad you both survived to give us that fine report!!???


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good day fishing and everyone comes home safe.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*old*

You calling 73 old? I am 73, work full time, run two companies, just married a wonderful lady 18 years younger than me. Will be fishing on my boat Saturday, Sunday for RS, and Monday Whoo and groper. All the guys fishing with me are 15 to 20 years younger and have a hard time keeping up. The secret is don't smoke,
drink in moderation, and eat Colard Greens at lest twice a week.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

old school said:


> You calling 73 old? I am 73, work full time, run two companies, just married a wonderful lady 18 years younger than me. Will be fishing on my boat Saturday, Sunday for RS, and Monday Whoo and groper. All the guys fishing with me are 15 to 20 years younger and have a hard time keeping up. The secret is don't smoke,
> drink in moderation, and eat Colard Greens at lest twice a week.


Where do you get your collards?


----------

